# Pitting Edema



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

Over the last few mos I've noticed there's been swelling in both legs. At first it went down overnight but now it's not relieving completely like it had originally.

I have Crohns Disease but I've been in remission since 1997. I take No prescription meds and have not seen a doctor for any health conditions since 1997.
If there's any indication of an infection or beginning illness I take Olive Leaf Extract, Oregano Oil Caps or/or Cats Claw. 
None of those would be good for edema though. 

I've had suggestions of dandelion, B vitamins & cranberry. I've been taking all 3 for over 6 wks now and the edema is no better and in fact seems to slowly be getting worse. The 'pits' will stay for close to 2 min and I've gained 20+# since June when this seemed to start.
I quit smoking (no drugs or patches) exactly 9 mos ago.
I'm 4 1/2 yrs post menopausal with no HRT needed.
My urinary system is working just fine with no decrease in urine production.

Does anyone have any idea of what natural diuretics I could try or does anyone have any suggestions on ways to get this edema under control?

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

hiya, kathy. good to see ya.  

my legs swell when i gain weight. the more i gain the worse they swell.

edema in the legs can be caused by a number of different things. poor circulation, heart problems, kidney disease are a few. if you are post-menopausal (as i am) you should begin seeing your doctor regularly, at least yearly. it should make a big difference in quality of life in your (our  ) later years.

after a certain point, using herbal remidies without knowing exactly what is going on with your health can be counterproductive. even though they are thought of as harmless, they are still medicines with side effects.

short answer, get a good check up, please.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

HAve you tried a low-salt diet? 'Cause you are retaining water. 

Where salt goes, water follows. If you are on a full-salt diet, getting rid of some of the salt might help.

If this does not work, *DO* go to the doctor and let him sort you out. You system is out of whack and he can help. Yes, it may mean pills, but he CAN help you get your system back in line. 

Once you know what the cause is you might be able to decrease the pills, but not if you do not know the cause. Diet? Weight? Heart? Kidneys? All can cause this. 

If you do not understand it you will not know what to do about it! So, if it persists, please DO see a doctor!
.....................
OK, I re-read your post. You have been tinkering with this for 6 weeks, and it is a little worse.

It is time to know the cause. If allowed to continue it CAN become dangerous, so please make an appointment tomorrow, OK? 

You cannot treat what you cannot understand, and until you know the cause of the edema you cannot do much about it.

So, call the doctor, OK?


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

Magnesium.....Depletion can cause water retention..... AND diuretics cause further magnesium depletion and so on and so forth...

For sure - it's not a bad idea to go see a physician, but I cannot see that taking a GOOD (Mg citrate, NOT oxide) mg suplimnet, is going to hurt and if you take ANY commercial (drug company) diuretic - you NEED to take more Mg. 

See......

_The High Blood Pressure Hoax_, by Dr., Sherry Rogers for a complete explanation of the water/salt/mg/diuretic interaction and ways to help.....


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks, I'm not on any diuretics although I'm going to get some cucumbers and parsley since both have diuretic qualities.

I can't go to the doctor for a couple more months since my insurance won't cover anything except accidents until Feb, 2007 since there was a lapse in coverage. :grump: With a history of Crohns, most conditions can be attributed to the Crohns and won't be covered and I can't afford to have major medical bills again-BTDT and won't do it again. :Bawling: 

I even thought it might be CHF but other than the swelling, there's no other symptoms and I can breathe fine laying flat.

I'm going to get the magnesium; it cant hurt. My BP is normal thankfully.  

The weight gain started after the swelling so I think the 20# may be mostly fluid retention. The swelling appears to be mostly in my lower extremities-my hands aren't swollen at all..

Thank you for all the concern; I agree a doctor would be wise but it will have to wait until I'm off this pre-existing limitation. The last time I went to the doctor while uninsured but ill-my medical bills ended up being over $40K


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I have heard that drinking MORE water would help with edema. Also I notice when I take Black Cohosh root for other things it makes me urinate more. Sure hope you can find a solution soon. Rita


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Pamprin for PMS has a diuretic, I use it when I'm swelling up even without PMS. I end up peeing off alot of extra water and I feel much better. I even use it when I'm not cycling.

Kat


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Lie down often, and put your feet above your heart, This will encourage the fluid to leave your feet. 

Watch the salt like a hawk until after you have seen the doc.

Avoid tight clothes (and tight socks) that sink into your skin: you do not want to slow down the circulation in your skin. The circulation in your skin is ALREADY rather slow or you would not have edema.

Ted hose are sometimes prescribed for edema, the even pressure prevents some of the swelling. But, ted hose have to be fitted properly or they can slow down the circulation and do more harm than good. I wonder if regular pantyhose would help? With a fresh pair at night to encourage the fluid to leave?

I honestly do not know!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

can you get your blood pressure taken somewhere? the local grocery store here has a machine that can be used for free. if the bottom number is in the 90's or above, you should probably see a doctor. if there is something seriously wrong, explain the situation to him/ her as they should be able to find a way to help you maintain until your insurance kicks in. most doctors have gotten pretty good at navigating the ins and outs of insurance companies' stupid requirements.

less salt and elevate whene you can is about the best you can do right now. if you do take diuretics and they don't help the edema, you can dehydrate yourself and wash out your electrolytes, which creates a whole new problem. (it is potassium that is washed out with diuretics.)


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I would also add cayenne pepper. Lots of it.


----------

